
GDBundle – GDB and LLDB's Missing Plugin Manager - tyhoff
https://interrupt.memfault.com/blog/gdbundle-plugin-manager
======
tyhoff
Excited to finally get this out after sitting on it for a year. Might seem
hacky at first but it works similarly to plugin managers like oh-my-zsh or
vim-plug where they require edits to the users dotfiles. However, the
beautiful thing is we can take advantage of PyPi and Python to handle the
heavy lifting of the plugins.

